# Georgie Bunny's blog!!



## chinmom (Jun 18, 2007)

I was going to start a blog earlier, but then I realized that if the forum was gonna go down, I didn't want to lose all the work I put into it. So here's the beginning of his blog!! 

Here is Georgie the first day I brought him home (March 17th). He was surrendered to me by a local feed store that was selling bunnies for Easter. They said that he was "mean." But he's the sweetest thing in the world!!He was only 1/2 lb then:














And then a few weeks later (April 7th):









And here are a few from April 12th...he was about 3.5 lbs then:


----------



## chinmom (Jun 18, 2007)

By May 9th he was 5.5 lbs: 





Mommie, I wanna help you study!! MMMMM...that book looks yummy...













May 15th he got a wonderful NIC cage...it was 2 levels then, 3 wide by 2 deep by 2 tall. Please excuse the poo that's everywhere...we were still working on litter training then. 

















By May 22nd, he was 7lbs, and got a new level added to his cage. Now it was 3 levels: 3 x 2 x 3. He also got a nice little shelf for his vegetables on the third level: 

























And on June 17th he's about 8lbs or so. He also had to get a long litterbox because he decided to pee all along that wall of the cage, so I had to get new carpet for him as well:


----------



## polly (Jun 18, 2007)

He is absolutely adorable. i love the one ear up and one down to cute


----------



## chinmom (Jun 18, 2007)

Yeah, his other ear decided to flop about 2 months after I got him...my mom thinks he looks cuter now. But I thought he was pretty **** cute with one straight ear and one floppy ear


----------



## kathryn303 (Jun 18, 2007)

He is soooo cute! Where did you get the ramp thing for his NIC cage? Does he use it or just hop up to the next shelf?


----------



## chinmom (Jun 18, 2007)

He actually does use it! He prefers using the ramp to actually jumping. I had the ramps left over from one of my chinchilla cages, because chinchillas don't use ramps at all. 

If you check on Ebay, I'm pretty surethat you can find ramps. If you can't find them there, let me know and I can probably find you some from another chin owner 



I wish this video didn't turn out so dark, but Georgie was so funny with his new toy!!


----------



## binkies (Jun 24, 2007)

He is absolutely adorable!!!!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jun 25, 2007)

*binkies wrote: *


> He is absolutely adorable!!!!


I second that ^^^


----------



## chinmom (Jun 25, 2007)

Hehe...he says "Thank you!" I just tried clicking on the video that I posted and it doesn't seem to be a link anymore...here it is again: 







I love watching this video! He was so frustrated with me...it was adorable!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 6, 2007)

oh my gosh he is ssoooo cute, and boy he has gotten bigger since you got him


----------



## chinmom (Jul 6, 2007)

A few new Georgie pics! AND!!! His binkying video that I forgot to add here earlier!!

He's up to 8lbs now! He's a BIG boy!!

This picture just looks so silly...





Georgie LOVES his salad!! 





Awwww, Mom!!! Puh-lease give me that last craisin?? 





Exploring...he stands 16-18 inches tall:





Hiding:





And here is his binkying video!


----------



## binkies (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh my goodness he is such a big CUTE boy now! And look at that salad "bowl", he is living the good life!!!


----------



## chinmom (Oct 18, 2007)

Georgie is 9.5 lbs now!! I can't find my camera, so no updated pics yet...but I'll try to get some soon!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 18, 2007)

He's really cute! I love his binky video! :hearts:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 18, 2007)

*chinmom wrote: *


> Georgie is 9.5 lbs now!! I can't find my camera, so no updated pics yet...but I'll try to get some soon!



Wow - he must have some English or French Lop in his blood! I LOVE Georgie! Can't wait to see new pics. 

Give him a kiss for me.


----------



## jordiwes (Oct 18, 2007)

Georgie, there you are, you gorgeous hunk!

Yes, please, some new Georgie pics please.

And some chinchilla pics won't go amiss either...


----------



## Peek-a-boo (Oct 18, 2007)

aww Goergie is beautiful :inlove:if only i lived closer then i could have planned some bunny napping missionh34r2you must be one very proud bunny mum :biggrin2:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 18, 2007)

He's so gorgeus! Or handsome I should say 

Where did you get that neat little veggie shelf?


----------



## chinmom (Dec 9, 2007)

I know it's been a while since I posted on here, but I wanted to give you all new Georgie pics!! 

Georgie also posted a thread in the bunny chat section titled "I wented to a party!" 

Georgie bunny is now up to 11 lbs and I hope he's finally done growing! When he stretches out he is 28" long, and when he stands he is a little over 24" tall. 

Here's my big boy:





In his newest hidey-house...a willow basket I found! I cut a larger hole on one side so he can get in and out:









Eating some yummy parsley:





A nice, large salad bar for his destroying during playtime:





His adorable bunny-butt and huge feet:





He decided to chew on this bubble-wrap...he gave it one bite, popped a bubble and flew about 3' up into the air, scared to death!





A close-up of him checking out his salad bar:





and one of a tranced Georgie!





Hope you enjoyed the Georgie update!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 10, 2007)

Aww! Yay! I was hoping you would update this soon!

Also, where did you find the veggie shelf?


----------



## katt (Dec 10, 2007)

i can't believe i missed this thread before! he is sooo cute! i am absolutly in love!

so. . . when can i come and bunnynap him? don't ya'll think georgie would look stellar in michigan sitting next to winnie??

hehehehe. . .


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 10, 2007)

Yay, Georgie! Nice to see him looking so big & handsome .

How are your chinners?


----------



## chinmom (Dec 10, 2007)

No, Georgie would NOT look good in Michigan!! He is for West Virginians only!! :biggrin2:

Georgie's veggie shelf was actually one of those little ledges/ramp that you can get at the petstore. I had it left over from one of my chinnie's cages and thought he'd love it. Since he's upgraded his pudge, I decided to upgrade his salad bowl, and he now has a nice metal dish that will hold 3 cups of veggies at a time. PLUS: I can stick it in the dishwasher!! 

All the chins are good...I've been so overwhelmed with rescues for the last two months that I hadn't even had time to get new Georgie pics taken!


----------



## Georgie (Feb 11, 2008)

since mommie ladie never let me post here, i made my own blog and snuck on here secret-secret like. i's super sneeeeeeeeeeky  

come visit my new bloggie! http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=32914&forum_id=6


----------

